# Virus?



## Parryaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Found some odd markings on some of my plants and have isolated them. I am suspecting viruses but I'm not too sure. Do any of these signs resemble virus symptoms? They were growing in close proximity to other plants and I fear I might have a to discard a large lot of my collection












The first is a leaf on my amabillis 
Second is of my bulb caruncalantum
Last is of my pandurata 

All plants that I greatly treasure


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 13, 2015)

ouch, that last one seems rather like a virus


----------



## gonewild (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes they look like virus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 13, 2015)

they dont look normal. Can you get them tested if they are important plants?


----------



## Parryaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Test kits aren't really available here, I don't mind tossing them if necessar. On the Bulbo, only that one leaf has that issue, there's a new growth coming out and I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 13, 2015)

The first Phal could be something else.
The Bulbo looks like it might have CMV.
The last Phal is definite ring spot type virus.

I would not bother to test, it's pretty obvious.
If they are not precious plants eliminate them.


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2015)

if it is virus even if the new growth looks ok the plant is infected and will need to go. 

the last two definitey look bad and the last one looks like textbook virus. i would immediately pitch those.

here in the US there are labs that do virus testing for very very cheap. might be the same wherever you are? 

i'm also sure you could also mail-order virus test strips for a pretty low cost to check some plants in the rest of your collection.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 13, 2015)

The last one I would say, yes. The second one looks highly suspicious and the first one could be infected with a virus or it could be something else. If you can't test them, then save yourself some stress and toss them (unless they are very precious to you).


----------



## Parryaw (Jan 13, 2015)

I have tossed the last one. Pity it was a reliable bloomer. I'm am stressing out over the chances that the virus has spread to the plants nearby. How long does the virus lay dormant before exhibiting any symptoms?


----------



## Parryaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> if it is virus even if the new growth looks ok the plant is infected and will need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's only one lab I know and the tests are really expensive, there seem to be no suppliers of the test kits here. It's not a common problem over here. I am panicking over the possibility that it has spread to the nearby paphs and my beloved bulbos


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jan 13, 2015)

1/ mhmm could be something else, like lightning change adaptation, or carency

2/ mhmmmmmmmmm I don't like this. Have an eye on it. test if possible.

3/ Bingo.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 13, 2015)

1 & 2 look like CymMV which causes these chlorosis streaks in leaves and the last is probably ORSV. The only way to know for sure is to have them tested.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 14, 2015)

Parryaw said:


> I have tossed the last one. Pity it was a reliable bloomer. I'm am stressing out over the chances that the virus has spread to the plants nearby. How long does the virus lay dormant before exhibiting any symptoms?


I've been through this myself just recently so I know what you're going through.

It seems the virus can stay dormant for as long as the plant is experiencing good conditions/culture. Flowering may trigger the virus to activate and so can a change of environment do (from a greenhouse to a windowsill for example; from optimal conditions to worse than the plant is used to). It seems some plants never exhibit symptoms despite having virus. This was apparently one of the reasons why it was believed that Paphs couldn't get virus, because they didn't show any symptoms. It has been confirmed however, that they can and do have virus.

I've read so much about virus on orchids lately because of one suspicious Paph I had which I tossed earlier. So far, I've only tested the Paph it stood closest too and that one turned out to be negative. I'm going to test some others as well and maybe save up to get a large test kit so I can test the entire collection later on. Just to be on the safe side. 

It seems some viruses are transferred just by the plants touching each other (CymMV), while others need an agent (thrips, mites, cockroaches etc.) or some sort of exchange of sap via unsterilized cutting tools, shared 'bath water' etc.

Oh, and just because one plant has been rubbing leaves with another one that has virus, does not mean that it will automatically get infected either. Just as with animals and humans, plants are not equally susceptible to viruses (some people never gets the flu, others just have to read about it in the newspaper to get it).

The only way to know for certain is to test the plants.


I hope everything turns out well for you and the remaining orchids.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 14, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Just as with animals and humans, plants are not equally receptive to viruses (some people never gets the flu, others just have to read about it in the newspaper to get it).



Direct to the point of understanding how to care for plants.
Well said.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2015)

Parryaw said:


> Test kits aren't really available here, I don't mind tossing them if necessar. On the Bulbo, only that one leaf has that issue, there's a new growth coming out and I hope it turns out ok.



If one leaf is viruses, the whole plant is virused. Sorry.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 14, 2015)

Sad story, I feel your pain. 'When in doubt, throw it out' has always been my policy (at the very least quarantine the affected plants while you think it through, but sadly I think this is a pretty easy if sad decision).


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 14, 2015)

This is very scary since some plants can be carrier and show no sign of it. It's not practical to test since it's so expensive to buy these tests. Your last picture is obviously virused.

I have a Vanda that has some yellow spots on the leave but it does not seem to spread and it a vigorous plant that has a new blooming right now and the flowers don't have any weird markings, so dunno. I will not toss it though.

I will stop buying any phal, as they seem to be the most commonly infected orchids.

Also I would be worried to have my plants tested, for some tests might be false positive and I would destroy a perfectly healthy plant.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 14, 2015)

daniella3d said:


> I will stop buying any phal, as they seem to be the most commonly infected orchids.



Are they actually more commonly infected? Or do they just show the visible symptoms more than other infected genera? I suspect more plants have virus than we think, they just don't display the symptoms.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 14, 2015)

I think since they are more mass produced, they have more risk of being infected. We find them everywhere, tons of them in every possible stores, from Walmart to Loblaw grocery stores, to home depot, all handled by careless people sharing tools and everything between those plants. Whereas other more rare and expensive orchids usually come from specialized nursery. At least in my country you won't find a phrag in those stores, heck I can't even find them in specialized orchids grower in my area.

And as you say, some plants might be infected and show no sign and never will. It seems that Paph and phrag rarely show sign of virus?

If slow growth is a sign of a virused orchid, then all sanderianum are virused 




gonewild said:


> Are they actually more commonly infected? Or do they just show the visible symptoms more than other infected genera? I suspect more plants have virus than we think, they just don't display the symptoms.


----------

